# Honda gxv 620 V-twin 20HP Manual?



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Honda 60" walkbehind mower with a GXV620 engine that will not start. It fires with starting fluid for about 2-3 seconds. I cleaned the carb and the fuel pump is working, but fuel does not seem to be leaving the carb to power the engine. Does anyone have this manual or any suggestions? Thanks for the help. Bob


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

does it have a fuel solenoid on the carburetor ? if it does its more then likely not working or stuck/gummed up


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

*Another question*

I got the carb working well. I preformed a second cleaning and this time I discovered that the main jet was removable. I found every other hole to be gummed up, so the second cleaning did the trick.

I realized the one spindle on the deck was bad and missing a few ball bearings can I just rebuild the inside of the spindle and replace the bearings and what ever else is needed, or do I have to replace the entire spindle unit? Thanks


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

depends sometimes its easier and cheaper to to just replace the spindle.Also that may be the only way it comes.


----------

